#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  serieuze man zoek serieuze vrouw

## eerlijkeman

sallamoe3alaikoem, ik ben 36 jarige man die alles goed op orde heeft, heb stabiele leven.ben opzoek naar serieuze vrouw t liefst praktiserend. pm als je geintresseerd bent

----------


## eerlijkeman

walou geen serieuze vrouwen

----------


## eerlijkeman

uppppppppp

----------


## eerlijkeman

upppp :blij:

----------


## eerlijkeman

upppppppp

----------


## eerlijkeman

uppppppppppppppp

----------

